# Utah County Pheasant Question



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have not hunted pheasants in rural Utah county in a few years and am planning on it this year. A friend of mine said I had better check into getting a Lake Shore pheasant permit or something like that in order to hunt the area--I don't think he is correct in this because I will be hunting my family's farm land in Benjamin, Leland, Palmyra, and maybe in Lake shore but I actually don't think our property is in Lake shore (just borders it). 

So what is the deal with the lake shore permits? Do I need to get one to hunt my family's land? Seems wrong to me.

Also I know that people cannot enter on our property as it is cultivated farm land without permission so I don't think I need to post the ground to keep people out--is this correct?

It has been a few years since I hunted this so please give me some info if you can--I have done well hunting pheasants there a few years ago and I want to have another good experience

Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Also I know that people cannot enter on our property as it is cultivated farm land without permission so I don't think I need to post the ground to keep people out--is this correct?


The Lake Shore permit allows people to enter cultivated fields in that area. Those who own land in the area get a piece of the sales revenue from the permits in exchange for allowing hunters to trespass. It sounds like you need to cross your t's and dot your i's before you do anything. Find out from the deed holder if they are part of the Lake Shore hunting unit. If so, you'll be sharing the fields with other hunters. If not, the land should be clearly posted and marked on the Lake Shore maps as off limits. FYI- the maps have already been given out so you could probably just get one and look at it. The Lake Shore unit does extend into Benjamin and Palmyra...at least it did when I hunted it a few times years ago.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

ok--so if I understand this correctly the land owner would have to sign up to be a part of this lake shore hunting unit. My uncle who runs the farm and owns the ground has not signed up for any of this so I am assuming I do not need a permit as I will only be hunting his land. And because the fields that are part of the lake shore hunting permit are marked on a map then that means that I do not need to post the family property because it would be off limits on the map. I remember some signs being posted around in the past saying that in lake shore it was only a three day hunt--I would assume this means only the land that had signed up to this unit?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

If indeed you are not part of the Lake Shore hunt, you still better post your land! Yes the law says that if it is cultivated, it does not need to be posted, but there are a TON of people who still think the old rules are in place, and you will have trespassers!!! They will just say, we didn't see any signs......blah blah, and you will spend more time kicking people off, than actually hunting. There aren't enough law enforcement officers out there, so likely no tickets will be issued, and you will be all pissed off about the people on your lands. They will not check the map, and will assume that if they have the lake shore permit, your ground will be fair game. Post your land clearly, then go have a good hunt.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Post your land clearly, then go have a good hunt.


Exactly. Failure to post off-limits ground in a for-profit hunting unit can only lead to trouble and frustration.

It doesn't have to be an expensive thing. I post my father-in-law's farm with the words "No Trespassing" printed on orange paper. It costs probably $5 for the ream of paper. It takes me a couple of hours to make my way around the property with a staple gun and papers. That's well worth my time and money for an enjoyable hunt. You don't see me on here whining and crying about trespassers because it just hasn't happened. The farm is on prime ground around Utah Lake too. You might think we'd have boatloads of people sneaking onto it. Nope. People have always respected the signs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The DWR informed us a few years ago that to prosecute trespassers that the land has to be posted at every corner, every access point and every water access point even if it is cultivated. I think getting a ream of paper and posting is money and time well spent, if it is that obvious most people aren't stupid enough to push their luck when even an idiot can clearly see the signs everywhere.
Here is the info to get a map http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=12494523&cat=249&lpid=5


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

You don't need a Lake Shore hunting permit to hunt in Benjamin, Leland or Palmyra, just make sure you know where the boundries are. I grew up in Benjamin and my dad still lives there so I know the area very well. The hunting there isn't even close to what it used to be, but if you have access to large amounts of posted property you might have a pretty good hunt.

Good luck.


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

i also have a question. once the three day hunt is over is it open? we will just need permission?


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

Also I just moved to spanish fork, and was wondering how are the farmers in genral about granting permission?


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

um also the dates on these posts are way off!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

justheli82 said:


> um also the dates on these posts are way off!


I don't think so. I started this thread a couple years and it looks like you brought it up to the top again.



justheli82 said:


> i also have a question. once the three day hunt is over is it open? we will just need permission?


Why would there be a three day season that doesn't mean anything? If a hunt is open three days why would it continue after three days? Logic leads me to believe that the answer is no and from what I have heard that is the case--but maybe I am wrong. Other properties in the area that are not enrolled in the 3 day hunt can be hunted according to the upland game regs.


----------

